# Trainer Cards?



## sagefo (Apr 2, 2009)

In my short time on TCoD forums, I have noticed some people have a little trainer card in their signature. It shows what pokemon are in their team, etc.
I was just wondering, how do you get those? Are they self made or from some website?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Apr 2, 2009)

www.Pokecharms.com


----------



## sagefo (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 2, 2009)

There are also people who can make them, like me.


----------

